# Petco crypt



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

I was at Petco today to pick up some plants and fertilizer, and I noticed they had these little crypts above the tubed plants. They were unpriced, and I got a nasty surprise at the register because they ended up being 6.99 :shock:

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these or if they sell other plants like this? Usually I just rinse the plants in the tubes, but this looks to be damp even though there is no water in the bag. I'm slightly reassured by the fact it seems to be supplied by someone that isn't Petco and it comes from Thailand, but I want to be safe.

Here's what it looks like
(click to make them bigger, I didn't want to make them huge and slow down everyone's loading)





(Wow, I haven't been here in a long time. It's good to be back. I wonder if anyone remembers me ;-) )


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep crypts 3 species. It will most likely go through crypt writing. It will most likely lose all leaves and regrow them.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

If it makes you feel better I just got some of these at Petsmart and I think they were $8.99... but they looked nice in the package 

Mine have all been planted for close to a week and so far none are losing leaves... the few leaves that look kind of iffy looked that way when I planted them.










There's also a very short (for now!) Bacopa in the back near the heater and a wisteria stem in the front corner. Everything else aside from the moss is plastic or silk.. I would love to eventually have totally planted tanks for my bettas


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I keep crypts 3 species. It will most likely go through crypt writing. It will most likely lose all leaves and regrow them.


I'll be on the watch out for crypt melting! I actually just snagged some of those fancy planting tools off ebay for cheap so I'll be prepared.



sarahspins said:


> If it makes you feel better I just got some of these at Petsmart and I think they were $8.99... but they looked nice in the package
> 
> Mine have all been planted for close to a week and so far none are losing leaves... the few leaves that look kind of iffy looked that way when I planted them.
> 
> There's also a very short (for now!) Bacopa in the back near the heater and a wisteria stem in the front corner. Everything else aside from the moss is plastic or silk.. I would love to eventually have totally planted tanks for my bettas


Woah, that's a seriously big price tag for such a little plant ;-). It seems like all the stores are marking stuff up these days.

Yours looks great though. Did you qt it or just put it right in? I love the wisteria by the way, usually I think it looks kinda iffy, but it looks great here!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Well there were 4 decent size plants in the package I bought for that, so I'm okay with basically paying $2.25 each (I thought there were 5 just looking at the package the store, but one bunch was REALLY big), I put one in each of my 2.5 gallon betta tanks and two in my 6.6 frog tank.

I didn't QT them... at some point I will have a QT tank set up so I can, but I don't right now.


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

sarahspins said:


> Well there were 4 decent size plants in the package I bought for that, so I'm okay with basically paying $2.25 each (I thought there were 5 just looking at the package the store, but one bunch was REALLY big), I put one in each of my 2.5 gallon betta tanks and two in my 6.6 frog tank.
> 
> I didn't QT them... at some point I will have a QT tank set up so I can, but I don't right now.


Oh, nice find! I didn't look through them carefully and ended up with only two, but they look healthy so it's alright.

It's reassuring to hear you didn't qt them. I don't have a QT tank either, but unfortunately my betta is looking a little sick and I don't want to stress him out, so I guess they're going to have to do a makeshift quarantine whether they like it or not. :-?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think the packaged plants need QTing, they come that way so you know they are snail-free. I got some of those 6.99 little "betta plants" about a week ago, they are planted in my gravel & they look a tangled mess :lol: but so far so good!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO those are just expensivvvere baby plants! But i do recommend the petsmart plants. the gel was a pain to clean out though...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

no die off? lucky, I often get die off back to the base, then they grow in happy an healthy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

no die offs at all from the pet smart pack either


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

aokashi said:


> no die offs at all from the pet smart pack either


Maybe the petsmart ones are just special 

I did pick the greenest/fullest one they had hanging up... some of them did look like they were in sad shape.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never seen any pets bagged like that. They have all their plants in a giant tank in the middle of the fish section. Completely separated from the rest of the fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I buy most of my plants submerged. Maycausedeath why are you a new member from 2011. Crypt melt is caused by being grown emerged then switched submerged.


----------

